# New acoustic project



## Firestrung (Oct 26, 2008)

Here's the new project I've been working on. New CD at the end of summer hopefully. It's alt-folk... don't really know what to compare it to. Let me know what you think!

www.reverbnation.com/clevertown
www.myspace.com/clevertown


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

A very worthy Project. I quite enjoyed listening to all the songs. Some spirited playing and decent vocals and lyrics. My favourite by far was Another Travelling Song. Well done.


----------



## Firestrung (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your time Intrepid. A lot of people like tha specific tune that you mentioned. We're working on more, hopefully up within the month! Then we're off on the road, maybe!


----------

